
I am still grumpy that so many people think Google built a backdoor for the NSA - foolrush
https://twitter.com/LeaKissner/status/1129448241269837824
======
ggg2
is this a silly PR attempt? nobody ever said this.

what everybody said, and happened, was the other way around. And that's why
google and everyone else encrypt even in-rack traffic.

~~~
geococcyxc
I remember this indeed being a thing in the news at the start of the Snowden
leaks press coverage. Journos saw Google etc. logos in the NSA slides and
thought they were on board rather than being tapped.

~~~
ggg2
So, almost decade later we are fixing one bad case of small disinformation
that people have to make a mental effort to even recall it? why?!?

